# Ireland itinerary help please.



## Rapide561

Hi

Following a discussion with Jenny and her vet, I have decided not to use the passport scheme and so will be touring Scotland, with a few weeks into Ireland. 

I have never been to Ireland touring, other than a day trip to Dublin. 

The plan is to set off on 31st March to Scotland, now looking like Dunbar and on towards Aberdeen and all points between, Thurso, Inverness, Ben Nevis and the western Lochs, before a ferry to Ireland. 

The ferries are all about £250 return and I can use Stena, P&O Irish Sea or Irish Ferries - all paid for with Tesco's help. I have therefore no preference of sea port, but am thinking Stranraer for the outward and then returning to Fishguard South Wales or Holyhead. 

So where can I go in Ireland? Me, the dog and a 29 foot motorhome. 

All ideas gratefully received. 

Thanks

Russell and Jenny


----------



## Broom

Hi Russell

Would go on the Cairnryan to Larne ferry round the top of NI down to Connamara, loads of sites don't bother to book stop when you feel like it, come back Dublin Holyhead.

Would not visit the south west its got too commercialised.

On your Scotland tour would do CC Clachan, CC Morvich and CC Bunree.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## chapter

have a look here
the one we always use is dowlings see here
chapter


----------



## jackc

hi,
if your shipping out ex Rosslare, would suggest staying over in Kilmore quay (always other vans around at weekend). Tour of area should include Hook head


----------



## asabrush

Hi Jackc Was reading on boards.ie the other day that Kilmore quay has stopped mh parking on the front,have you been recently?

Hi Russell,I can recommend pretty much all the West coast for fantastic scenery and great dog walks.Not sure if you are looking for sites or wilding? Theres been some good reports writen recently Whistlingypsy's is one I can remember here

Achill island is one of my favourites.

I'm only just starting to really explore the country so hopefully get some good ideas from this too
8)


----------



## CaGreg

Hi Russ,
I think that going in to Larne would be a great idea too. The drive north of Larne up the East and North Antrim coast is stunning, and then there is the Derry/Londonderry area, and on into Donegal. I will give you lots of info nearer the time as I have done tour guide and MH trips in that area and there is loads to see there that is well worth while.

You will def have to come to historic Co. Meath and let me show you some of what is on offer here, and then as said before, sail out through Dublin or Dun Laoighaire.

So Much Ireland ....... So Little Time

Ca


----------



## jackc

Hi ,

I live about 20km from Kilmore, my mate was there last weekend no problems.

Heading to France Friday for 10 days, so shall not be able to confirm absolutely until I return.
However the parking area is privately owned so council has no jurisdiction.


----------



## asabrush

Thats good news,thanks Jackc


----------



## Rapide561

*Ireland*

Hello

I am just converting my Tesco things now to ferry tickets.I am plumping for the Stena Line.

How long would you recommend for a tour in Ireland? Two, three or four weeks?

Russell


----------



## relay

CaGreg said:


> Hi Russ,
> I think that going in to Larne would be a great idea too. The drive north of Larne up the East and North Antrim coast is stunning, and then there is the Derry/Londonderry area, and on into Donegal.


Would definitely second this. The coastal road up the NE coast is beautiful and N Antrim is unforgettable. Some photos here of our 2004 trip - we did it in the opposite direction, starting at Rosslare and going up the East coast to Dublin, then across the Midlands to Sligo. Haven't been back for too long.

-H


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Ireland*



Rapide561 said:


> How long would you recommend for a tour in Ireland? Two, three or four weeks?
> Russell


Three weeks if you don't say "Good morning" to any of the locals.

Five weeks if you do!!   

They are so unbelievably friendly that saying "Good morning" always results in a very enjoyable two hour chat - so don't expect to do anything in a hurry. :roll:

You will love it Russell


----------



## PANDAMAN

*Ireland Trip*

Hello Have done that coast road from Belfast and can recomend it for the shear beauty of that coastline, and carry onto the giants causway and then to Bushmills, stay at namesakes campsite as it is an excelent one, not far then for a memorable trip and sample that necter of WHISKEY.
We are off to that area next year to buy more of that necter which can only be bought there.
Regards Pandaman


----------



## Brownfools

Hi,
We toured Ireland last year. The idea was to land in Dublin and work our way anticlockwise around the coast with some excursions inland, coming back via Rosslare.
Obvious things are the Giants Causeway and the nearby rope bridge.
As already mentioned Connamara is stunning! This is simply the most beautiful coastline we've seen. You'll find yourself stopping every few miles.
We only had a little over two weeks and this was not nearly enough. Allow at least four.
We were very rushed on the southern leg of our trip and missed much. But we would strongly recommend the Waterford Crystal factory tour. Won't spoil the surprises, just go!
We will be going back ASAP.
Enjoy!
David and Prew


----------



## CaGreg

*Re: Ireland*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am just converting my Tesco things now to ferry tickets.I am plumping for the Stena Line.
> 
> How long would you recommend for a tour in Ireland? Two, three or four weeks?
> 
> Russell


If you are a man of leisure at that time, then why not do the four weeks? I don't think you will get bored and you will be the envy of those who don't have that luxury. Doreen and Frank (Sallytrafic) did five weeks last year and their blog is interesting on the subject. Just leave a few days for me somewhere in there!!
Where do Stena sail into?? Bit pushed for time now and a slow connection so won't get a chance to look it up now.

Ca


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferries*

Hi Ca

I will add a new thread about ferries to Ireland.

Tesco deals ordered! Ireland here we come!!!!!

Russell


----------



## TwinTravellers

Hello there,

Making me homesick all this talk about Ireland. When I go to Dublin every year, I always end up in my sisters kitchen!!! 
I have decided now to go there for 4 weeks next summer touring in the van and drop in on Dublin on the way back!!! 
Thanks a lot folks for that, We did our biggie trip to Icland now we need a gentle trip. Looking forward to it now.

Roisin (Ros)


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferry to Ireland*

Hello

If travelling in Ireland is as complicated as booking a ferry, we won't be bothering.

Some operators do not have prices available yet. Stena Line said I was classed a freight. Stena Freight said I was not freight at all......

Stena Line then said the dog could go into the passenger area, the website differs....

Russell


----------



## jackc

Hi Russel,

i am heading out Rosslare Fishguard via Stena, no problem up to 10m long on (std 6-10m) booking over internet. 
Look up discount codes on internet you could get up yo 20% off


----------



## 118552

*Giants causeway*

Giants Causeway is a must to see


----------



## IrishHomer

*Re: Ferry to Ireland*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> If travelling in Ireland is as complicated as booking a ferry, we won't be bothering.
> 
> Some operators do not have prices available yet. Stena Line said I was classed a freight. Stena Freight said I was not freight at all......
> 
> Stena Line then said the dog could go into the passenger area, the website differs....
> 
> Russell


Have you decided yet Russell? When you coming? Where? Offer of tea and biccies still stands if you are up this way.

IH


----------



## Nora+Neil

Come on Russell you know you want too.


----------



## Rapide561

*Ireland*

Hi

No it is aborted. Ferry cost is way too expensive, even though I can use Tesco vouchers. The euro rate is hopeless. The van will be staying on the mainland I think.

Russell

Mind you if the new Swansea/Cork ferry gets underway, that might help pricing a bit on the other routes.

www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com and Fight the Pirates!


----------



## CaGreg

Ca


----------



## Nora+Neil

Rapide561

off topic
See news report Southern Star - 24/1/09

This is the Mayor Mr Noel Harrington who wants to ban Motor homes for Cork and Kerry region.


----------



## dees46ex

*ireland itinarary*

Hi Russell
travel to and from northern ireland,pay in sterling.seacat or norse irish ferries,with tesco vouchers.
stock up on essentials,food and drink in n.irish supermarkets near border before going into the republic.
Eating out is expensive,Sites arnt too bad,views and craic is priceless.
Come on why don't you?
kind regards
damien purcell


----------



## parkmoy

> How long would you recommend for a tour in Ireland? Two, three or four weeks?


How long is a piece of string? it depends on your interests, what you want to see and do and how long you want to spend in any one place. You could spend 6 months and still miss things. Give it as long as you can and pray for good weather!

There are plenty of good main roads in Ireland but once you get off those, the roads can be winding and bumpy so don't bank on doing a large daily mileage. But then you wouldn't want to anyway when sightseeing. Your satnav (if you have one) will take you down plenty of single track roads with grass growing in the middle but don't let that put you off. Traffic is light compared to England and I've never yet had problems when meeting other vehicles. You always manage somehow!

I second the comments about the North coast and the roads are mostly very good there. You could continue into Donegal with more spectacular scenery. The roads tend to be not so good there but it's worth it. Then there is the Fermanagh lakeland of Lough Erne, the Burren, Galway, and the west coast.

Further down and you're into Tipperary and Killarney, beloved of American tourists. Coming up the East coast and before you reach Dublin are the Wicklow mountains, a very scenic area. You could easily spend the whole holiday there.

Don't rule out Dublin itself. Plenty to see and do there though the traffic is horrific so leave the van, use public transport and take a sightseeing bus tour. There's Camac Valley campsite and just north of the city is my favourite, North Beach campsite, right by the beach with great views.

One thing's for sure, you'll get a warm welcome wherever you go, just remember to relax and go with the flow. Things sometimes take a bit longer but usually they're all the better for that :wink:


----------



## philbre

*to be sure to be sure*

choices eh!

MOST PLACES OFFER good views, good craic but value 4 £,m well i'm not so sure ( I live over here )

from a must see view point, i would def include counties clare and cork donegal & sligo.

i personally dont rate the built up parts of counties kerry and galway due to excessive tourism

eating out can be v expensive, meal for two 70-90 euro

great value office public works card which costs 55 euro for a family 2 visit all opw sites in the republic


----------



## Nora+Neil

Yes I agree with philbre about Galway been expensive. 

But if you come to villages outside city, you can get very good home cooked food for good value.


----------



## philbre

Nora+Neil said:


> Yes I agree with philbre about Galway been expensive.
> 
> But if you come to villages outside city, you can get very good home cooked food for good value.


hi there

i would welcome detail on where etc as i plan to visit within a few weeks

thanx


----------



## Nora+Neil

philbre.

Morans of the Weir in Kilcolgan.
Paddy Burkes in Clarenbridge.
Cottage Bar and Forge in Moycullen.
Sheridan in Knocknacarra [Salthill}
Twelve Barna
Donnelly Barna.
An Cruslish lan Spideal


----------



## Rapide561

*Ireland*

I am getting tempted again now!


----------



## sallytrafic

Go to and from Cairnryan - Larne leave dog in van (its a short crossing) then go up through Antrim's coast not forgetting to visit Rathlin Island (don't take van) then (London)Derry and into Donegal I suggest you loiter in Donegal before slowly drifting through Sligo and into Mayo where you should spend a while.

Your return trip can be across country (perhaps to Co Meath to see Ca  ) before heading up to Larne again.

My blog is here >click<


----------



## TonyH

Nora+Neil said:


> Rapide561
> 
> off topic
> See news report Southern Star - 24/1/09
> 
> This is the Mayor Mr Noel Harrington who wants to ban Motor homes for Cork and Kerry region.


Same guy but then he is a politician so we can"t really belive what these guys say .


----------



## TonyH

Nora+Neil said:


> Rapide561
> 
> off topic
> See news report Southern Star - 24/1/09
> 
> This is the Mayor Mr Noel Harrington who wants to ban Motor homes for Cork and Kerry region.


Same guy but then he is a politician so we can"t really belive what these guys say .


----------



## Nora+Neil

Tony

Same guy but then he is a politician so we can"t really belive what these guys say .[/quote]

Very true. 
When you look at the state of the Country.

Whats the word on the street in Cork about Mr Harrington re Motorhomes now.


----------



## Rapide561

*Politics*

Hi

Who is a politician? What has it got to do with motorhomes or www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com

Russell


----------



## Nora+Neil

Russell 
My apologies. I know it was off topic see post 563220, where I said so.

In the report www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com The politician is the Mayor of Cork who is backing the Swansea/Cork ferry and he is also the person who is banning Motorhomes in the Cork/ Kerry region.
There was a report here from someone Southern Star - 24/1/09 but I cannot fine it now, telling us about Mayor Harrington.

My apologies again.


----------



## frenchfancy

Hi Rusell, hope there is nothing wrong with Jenny, and you will still be tripping offf to Lake Garda in the no too distant future, sorry have not been to Ireland, it is on the list to do. By the way did i see you on the M6 heading north on Saturday last i thought it was you about 11.45. Are you at the NEC this weekby the way?


----------



## TonyH

Nora+Neil said:


> Tony
> 
> Same guy but then he is a politician so we can"t really belive what these guys say .


Very true. 
When you look at the state of the Country.

Whats the word on the street in Cork about Mr Harrington re Motorhomes now.[/quote]

The word here is like all politicians he is the proverbial "*******" opps am I allowed to say that !


----------

